# Need a police car?



## kwflatbed

Mansfield auctioning off surplus items

*MANSFIELD* - The town is clearing out some clutter and bringing in a bit of extra cash by auctioning off some surplus items.

Town Manager William Ross said the town is auctioning off 78 surplus items including former police cars, tools, plows, sanders, trucks, trailers and a late model screening plant.

"You name it, we have it," Ross said.

The auction is taking place at www.municibid.com, an online auction platform that allows government agencies to sell unneeded items. The auction, which closes on Dec. 22, is open to the general public.

Need a police car? - The Sun Chronicle Online - News

---------- Post added at 08:39 ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 ----------

*2001 FORD CROWN VICTORIA POLICE INTERCEPTOR*











Listing # 11949

Bidder or Seller? Sign in for your status. 

Refresh Page
Refresh page often to show most current bid
Starting bid:
$200.00
Shipping Cost:
View Option(s)
# of bids:
10
Closes:
11 Days, 0 Hours
Location:
Massachusetts, United States
Zipcode:
02048
Started:
12/3/2011 12:55:10 PM
Ends:
12/22/2011 9:10:00 AM
Seller:
Mansfield (0) 
High Bidder:
G*****L
Ask the listing owner a question 
Mail this listing to a friend!
Watch this item!
 

More Listings For You Wackers To Look At
http://www.municibid.com/catalog.asp?catid=23&n=Cars


----------



## NoSoupForYou

Ford Think/Neighbor Electric Vehicle on municibid - Online Government Surplus Auctions - Police Auctions








Just in time for the holidays! Get the perfect gift for the eco conscious whacker in your life!


----------



## kwflatbed

NoSoupForYou said:


> Ford Think/Neighbor Electric Vehicle on municibid - Online Government Surplus Auctions - Police Auctions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in time for the holidays! Get the perfect gift for the eco conscious whacker in your life!


Good rainy day ride for Snipe when he can't use the Segway.


----------



## CJIS

Danm and I thought we had an old fleet


----------



## niteowl1970

Step off bitches ! That sweet ride is MINE. I'm asking for Gall's gift certificate's for Christmas !!!! I plan on spending the winter on high visibility neighborhood patrols and assisting disabled vehicles on I-91. Don't worry I'm well versed in patrol procedures. I'll make sure to give the bluebirds a thumbs up as they roll up behind me.


----------



## 7costanza

One of these would go very nicely with my new shiny MSP badge and ID.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> One of these would go very nicely with my new shiny MSP badge and ID.


So, what you're saying is that you make it a habit to hang-out in the men's locker room at the Quincy Y?

Things that make you go hmmmmmm...........


----------

